# Where can I rent large equipment?



## optimax (Sep 22, 2010)

Where can I rent a back hoe or payloader with pusher box quickly for use in Ohio?

Thanks


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

any rental yard will have it, the box pusher might be a little hard to come by.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

You're probably going to have to buy the box, there are a couple for sale on Columbus Craigslist right now.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

optimax;1204571 said:


> Where can I rent a back hoe or payloader with pusher box quickly for use in Ohio?
> 
> Thanks


Check the Cat dealers or Case Dealers or John Deere dealers.....Hertz rents heavy equipment and pushers up here....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

optimax;1204571 said:


> Where can I rent a back hoe or payloader with pusher box quickly for use in Ohio?
> 
> Thanks


United Rentals is a large national chain.


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

I sell equipment for a living. In the northeast it is very difficult to come up with anything on rubber right now. Especially with the economy the past few years, a lot of people have sold off their equipment to gain working capital. Now a lot more people need to rent equipment. You can check out http://www.machinerytrader.com and search for dealers in your area.


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a 12 Foot Protech for sale (or Rent) , if you need a pusher. I am between Columbus and Cincinnati.


----------

